# fish get stuck to filter- what to do?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I lost another fish overnight and this time saw how. It was stuck to the filter intake tube. I'm guessing it got pulled by the current when asleep, maybe? how do I keep this from happening again?

I have a bio-wheel filter, so can't adjust the flow rate. I thought of putting a baffle over the outflow but - that won't change how strong the motor pulls water in. My other idea was to put a piece of pantyhose over the intake, so the fish can't get stuck in the gaps between the slats- but will they still get stuck by the pull of the flow? won't the surface get clogged up with debris that doesn't go through the mesh? 

any other ideas, please? I've lost 2 fish this way, don't want any more to go.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had this happen before. Sometimes you can finds parts for the filter in the stores. I found some plastic mesh type material at a fabric store. I think it's used for cross stitch projects. I just made a sleeve like structure and slipped it over the intake tube. I closed off the one end left to other open to slide on. Worked for awhile until I finally bought a new filter.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

A course pre filter thats used to stop fry being sucked up
Stay away from ghe fluval one as its too fine and clogs easy hence the course.... 
Got mine on ebay cheap enough


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

pre filters- the sock kind or the sponge kind? the ones I see on ebay look like they're made for pond filters and too large... I'm confused which to get


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sponges are best.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

stick a sponge or sock over the intake. sponge is better cause you can make it thicker.. i.e. the area at which the water draws from father away from intake making the "felt" pull much less.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, but I have found another solution. I put a plastic baffled on the filter outflow, that lessened the current enough. My danios have grow bigger and don't really get stuck in the inflow anymore now.


----------

